# River rock around house.



## Mudball (Jun 14, 2006)

I didnt know where to ask this question so I thought I would try here 
Anyway I have river rock backfilled all around the foundation perimeter and over the french drain ect...and my next step would be to put some dirt over the river rock which would be protected/separated with landscaping material and then sod. My question is why not lay the landscaping material down and then something like foam board or bubble wrap (under concrete type) and then continue filling with river rock lets say 2 feet wide around the house ?
Is this a bad idea ? Less moisture against the house and less grass against the house. The rock is currently sloped away from the house for proper drainage.


----------



## Square Eye (Jun 14, 2006)

Water penetrates river rock faster than anything I know of. You need to get solid, packable dirt around the house to deflect the largest part of the water runoff during rain. Snow and ice will also be a problem in river rock during the winter months. The river rock would be best below the frost line IMHO. But it seems like it rarely ever is. The river rock will pool water against the house instead of assisting in routing it away if you get too crazy with it.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks Square Eye. I was thinking about using something else besides dirt to deflect the rain and it would insulate as well. Whatever I used if I decided to do it would then have about 5 to 7 more inches of rock over the top of that. I guess its a bad idea. I hope river rock doesnt pool water up too bad because its placed all around my foundation over the french drain.
Thanks again.


----------

